# Poulan Pro Trimmer Carb Settings



## Slime (Aug 14, 2019)

I have a Poulan Pro model PP136 string trimmer. I would like to know the intial settings for the high and low mixture screws, and the idle and maximum allowable WOT rpms. Thank you.


----------

